# Granite Chief bestellt



## power-rider (4. Januar 2012)

So hab mir jetzt ein Granite Chief 2 bestellt.
Sollte ende Januar ankommen.
Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Januar 2012)

power-rider schrieb:


> So hab mir jetzt ein Granite Chief 2 bestellt.
> Sollte ende Januar ankommen.
> Freu mich schon drauf.


 
Na dann gratuliere ich dir erst mal

und hier gehts in Wartezimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## power-rider (5. Januar 2012)

Oh ok danke hatte ich nicht gesehen


----------

